# Spielerechner für 600-800€



## sek800i (1. April 2015)

*Spielerechner für 600-800€*

Hallo,

nachdem ich früher (zwischen 2004 und 2009) regelmäßig gezockt habe, habe ich in letzter Zeit wieder Lust bekommen und mir überlegt einen neuen Rechner zu kaufen. Derzeit nutze ich ein recht neues Notebook (Baujahr 2014 mit i5 4210U, HD 4400, 12 GB RAM, 64 GB SSD und 500 SSHD) für nicht-anspruchsvolle Spiele zwischendurch (NBA 2k13, CS, Age of Empires 3, wollte die Tage vielleicht auch mal wieder Half-Life 2 ausgraben).

Wie dem auch sei, hatte mir überlegt einen Rechner zu kaufen und dann auch neuere Titel zu kaufen und vielleicht auch mal wieder die ein oder andere LAN Party mit Freunden machen. Leider kann ich noch nicht zuverlässig abschätzen, was ich genau zocken will. Ausgeben wollte ich zunächst 500 bis 600 Euro, habe dann aber gemerkt, dass das doch eher ein knappes Budget ist und es ein bischen aufgestockt. Wär aber eigentlich gut, wenn vielleicht 700 Euro reichen würden.

Ich hab mir mal ein paar Gedanken gemacht und in anderen Threads gestöbert, und würde gerne mal eure Meinung hören, bin auch gerne für Vorschläge außerhalb der von mir genannten Optionen offen:

*Prozessor*
i5 4460 4x3,2 GHz ca. 183€
-------------alternativ-------------------------
i5 4590 4x3,3 Ghz ca. 202€
Xeon E3-1230 v2 4x3,3GHz ca. 221€
i5 4690 4x3,5 GHz ca. 223€
Xeon E3-1230 v3 4x3,3GHz ca. 244€

Hier tendiere ich zum Billigsten, dem i5 4460, da Spiele ja eher an der GPU als an der CPU scheitern. Bei meinem Budget ist das Geld vermutlich an anderen Stellen sinnvoller eingesetzt. 

*Grafikkarte*
GTX 960 ca. 215-240€
R9 270X ca. 170-200€
GTX 660 ca. 165-220€
GTX 750 TI ca. 132-150€
R7 260X ca. 118-140

Hier weis ich nicht, von welchem Hersteller man die Grafikkarte kaufen sollte und daher auch nicht, welchen Preis ich ansetzen muss. Grundsätzlich will ich nicht ein halbes Vermögen für eine GPU ausgeben, wäre im Gegensatz dazu in 2 Jahren noch mal bereit eine bessere zu kaufen (generell sollte der PC eher auf das Jetzt, als auf die Zukunft ausgelegt sein, kann nämlich nicht garantieren, in 3-4 Jahren noch zu zocken, vielleicht ist es nur eine Phase für die nächsten zwei Jahre). Gesucht wird also eine Grafikkarte bis maximal 250€, besser billiger, mit einem guten Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis. Vorschläge?

*Arbeitsspeicher*
Corsair Vengeance Low Profile 8GB Kit DDR3 PC3-12800 (2x4 GB) ca. 66€
-------------alternativ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
HyperX Savage HX316C9SRK2/8 8GB (1600MHz, CL9) DDR3-RAM Kit (2x4GB) ca. 74€
Crucial Ballistix Sport Arbeitsspeicher 8GB (2x4GB) ca. 65-70€

Ich möchte zwei 4 GB RAM Riegel haben, mehr brauche ich nicht, will aber zwei statt einen Riegel haben. Welcher Hersteller/welches Modell ist denn empfehlenswert? Preise sind ja alle recht ähnlich. 

*Mainboard*
Gigabyte GA-78LMT-USB3 Mainboard Sockel AM3+ ca. 61€
MSI 7850-005R Mate Socket (Intel H97, 4x DDR3) ca. 80€
ASRock H97 Pro4 ca. 80€
ASRock H97 Pro4 ca. 72€
Asrock H97M Mainboard Sockel 1150 ca. 87€

Mainboards gehören zu den Komponenten, wo ich mit am wenigsten Ahnung habe. Hier bräuchte ich eine Empfehlung die zu meinen Prozessorvorschlägen passt und am Besten nicht allzu teuer ist, also so bis ca. 85 Euro.

*Festplatte I*
Crucial MX100 256 GB SSD ca. 96€
-------------alternativ----------------
Samsung Evo 850 250 GB SSD ca. 106€
Samsung Evo 840 250 GB SSD ca. 107€
Crucial BX100 250 GB SSD ca. 88€
Transcend SSD370 256GB SSD ca. 98€

Hätte mir heute fast die Transcend-Platte geholt, weil sie bei Amazon für 84 Euro im Angebot war. War mir aber zu riskant, falls aus diesem Projekt hier doch nix wird bzw. es einfach noch ewig dauert, bis die Zusammenstellung wirklich mal feststeht (bin nicht so entscheidungsfreudig). Sollte es mit dem Budget eng werden könnte ich mir aber auch vorstellen, eine kleinere SSD zu nehmen.

*Festplatte II*

Hier bin ich mir noch nicht sicher, dass wird eine 1 TB, 2 TB oder 3 TB HDD, also nochmal ca. 60 bis 130 Euro...

*Laufwerk*
LG GH24NSB0 DVD 24x Brenner (DVD±RW) ca. 14€

Hier geht es eher um simple und billig...

*Netzteil*

Bitte einen Vorschlag, sollte aber nicht zuuuuu teuer sein, aber auch nicht der billigste Schrott... evt. 45€ einplanen?

*Kühler*

Bitte einen Vorschlag, sollte aber nicht zuuuuu teuer sein, aber auch nicht der billigste Schrott... evt. 20-30€ einplanen?

*Gehäuse*
Sharkoon VG4-W Grün PC-Gehäuse mit Window Kit (2x USB 3.0, 2x USB 2.0, ATX) schwarz/grün ca. 38€

Hier will ich nicht unnötig viel Geld liegen lassen, wenn nicht zwingend nötig...

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Mit dieser Aufstellung wäre ich über meinem Budget, sicherlich ist da die 2. Festplatte als Datengrab nicht ganz unschuldig (vor allem wenn es 3 TB werden sollten). 


Ich danke euch schonmal im Voraus für alle Anregungen...


----------



## Herbboy (1. April 2015)

Also, ich würd das mit der CPU + Graka-Kombi als letztes entscheiden.


1) Als Board hat sich das ASRock H97 Pro4 bzw. auch die H97M Pro4 bewährt, zudem ist es ein sehr aktuelles Modell, das würde ich im Vergleich zu einem sicher auch "ausreichenden", aber insgesamt älteren Modell für nur 60€ vorziehen.  => 80€

2) RAM: das Ballistix Sport ist wohl das seit einer Weile meistgekaufte RAM, damit machst du nix falsch, es ist auch günstig. 2x4GB DDR3-1600 nehmen, passt. => 65€

3) Festplatten: nimm einer der Crucials, die sind gut. Und als normale Platte bekommst du 1000GB, 7200 U/Min für ca 50€, zb ne Seagate 7200.14 (gibt es auch mit mehr als 1000GB)  => 100+50 = 150€

4) Brenner: jo, passt  => 15€

5) Da fällt mir Spontan das Be Quiet System Power 7 ein, das bekommst Du mit 500W für 50€, 450W etwas günstiger => 50€

6) Kühler: Schau mal die Marktübersicht in dem Artikel hier an Für einen coolen PC: Tipps zur PC-Kühlung und CPU-Kühlern mit Marktübersicht - PC-Kühlung: Marktübersicht CPU-Kühler  da kannst du an sich jeden von den ersten paar Modellen nehmen. Der EKL Ben Nevis EKL Ben Nevis (84000000119) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  wäre dabei ein günstiges Modell mit 120mm-Lüfter, die anderen haben idr 92mm - theoretisch wäre 120mm leiser, weil der langsamer drehen kann um die gleiche Luft zu befördern wie ein 92er bei mehr Umdrehungen. Aber es kann sein, dass der mitgelieferte dann doch lauter als der 92er von den Konkurrenz-Kühlern ist. Insgesamt sind die aber alle recht leise für ihren Preis.  => 25€ 

7) Gehäuse: okay, auch wenn eines für 50€ etwas besser und leiser wäre   => 30€


So, jetzt haben wir bisher 415€ zusammen. Jetzt schreibst du oben 800€, unten eher 700€... also ehrlich gesagt: ich würde an Deiner Stelle EHER die SSD am Anfang weglassen als bei der Leistung zu sparen. Die SSD bringt Dir "nur" Komfort für denn Alltag, aber keine Leistung.  D.h. ich geh mal eher von 800€ aus, dann bleiben MIT SSD noch 385€. Da würde ICH eher den etwas besseren Core i5 nehmen, also den 4590, und als Grafikkarte ne AMD R9 270X. Denn die Graka kannst du später sehr leicht mal erneuern, und ne GTX 960 wäre jetzt auch je nach Spiel nur 5-15% schneller. Die GTX 6660 und 750 Ti aber sind für ihren preis sehr schwach - WENN du da sparen willst und erstmal ne Einsteiger-Graka, dann nimm die R7 260X. 

und was an sich noch besser wäre: die SSD wie gesagt sein lassen für den Anfang und dafür bei der CPU den Xeon 1230v3 oder 1231v3 nehmen, denn der ist wie ein core i7 und "zukunftsicherer" als ein core i5 - dazu dann halt ne R9 270X. Und ne SSD kannst du dann ja in ein paar Monaten mal anschaffen


----------



## sek800i (1. April 2015)

Danke Herbboy für deine hilfreiche Antwort.



Herbboy schrieb:


> 1) Als Board hat sich das ASRock H97 Pro4 bzw. auch die H97M Pro4 bewährt, zudem ist es ein sehr aktuelles Modell, das würde ich im Vergleich zu einem sicher auch "ausreichenden", aber insgesamt älteren Modell für nur 60€ vorziehen.  => 80€



Okay, klingt gut.



> 2) RAM: das Ballistix Sport ist wohl das seit einer Weile meistgekaufte RAM, damit machst du nix falsch, es ist auch günstig. 2x4GB DDR3-1600 nehmen, passt. => 65€



Wunderbar.



> 3) Festplatten: nimm einer der Crucials, die sind gut. Und als normale Platte bekommst du 1000GB, 7200 U/Min für ca 50€, zb ne Seagate 7200.14 (gibt es auch mit mehr als 1000GB)  => 100+50 = 150€



Bin noch nicht sicher wieviel ich brauche, aber ich sag mal so: wenn ich mir kein Datengrab kaufe, müsste ich über kurz oder lang wieder eine externe Festplatte kaufen, worauf ich keine Lust habe. Wir können mal das das 1 TB für unsere Rechnung nehmen und größeres außen vor lassen. 

4) Brenner: jo, passt  => 15€



> 5) Da fällt mir Spontan das Be Quiet System Power 7 ein, das bekommst Du mit 500W für 50€, 450W etwas günstiger => 50€



450W reichen aus? Wird eher 60 als 50€, aber würde ich nehmen. 



> 6) Kühler: Schau mal die Marktübersicht in dem Artikel hier an Für einen coolen PC: Tipps zur PC-Kühlung und CPU-Kühlern mit Marktübersicht - PC-Kühlung: Marktübersicht CPU-Kühler  da kannst du an sich jeden von den ersten paar Modellen nehmen. Der EKL Ben Nevis EKL Ben Nevis (84000000119) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  wäre dabei ein günstiges Modell mit 120mm-Lüfter, die anderen haben idr 92mm - theoretisch wäre 120mm leiser, weil der langsamer drehen kann um die gleiche Luft zu befördern wie ein 92er bei mehr Umdrehungen. Aber es kann sein, dass der mitgelieferte dann doch lauter als der 92er von den Konkurrenz-Kühlern ist. Insgesamt sind die aber alle recht leise für ihren Preis.  => 25€





> 7) Gehäuse: okay, auch wenn eines für 50€ etwas besser und leiser wäre   => 30€



Wie hoch ist denn der Geräuschunterschied zwischen einem billigen 38€ Gehäuse und einem 50€ Gehäuse? Und ist jedes 50€ Gehäuse besser, oder welches müsste ich nehmen, um auch am Ende ein besseres zu haben?




> So, jetzt haben wir bisher 415€ zusammen. Jetzt schreibst du oben 800€, unten eher 700€... also ehrlich gesagt: ich würde an Deiner Stelle EHER die SSD am Anfang weglassen als bei der Leistung zu sparen. Die SSD bringt Dir "nur" Komfort für denn Alltag, aber keine Leistung.  D.h. ich geh mal eher von 800€ aus, dann bleiben MIT SSD noch 385€. Da würde ICH eher den etwas besseren Core i5 nehmen, also den 4590, und als Grafikkarte ne AMD R9 270X. Denn die Graka kannst du später sehr leicht mal erneuern, und ne GTX 960 wäre jetzt auch je nach Spiel nur 5-15% schneller. Die GTX 6660 und 750 Ti aber sind für ihren preis sehr schwach - WENN du da sparen willst und erstmal ne Einsteiger-Graka, dann nimm die R7 260X.



Wenn man einmal eine SSD hatte (in meinem Fall jetzt im Notebook) ist es schwer vorstellbar, wieder nur zur HDD zurück zu gehen. Auf der anderen Seite leuchtet mir deine Argumentation sehr gut ein, es geht viel Geld für kaum bessere Leistung drauf. Wie ist deine Meinung zu kleineren SSDs? Also z.B.: 128 GB, dann nicht für Spiele, sondern für Programme, etc? 

AMD R9 270X klingt gut, gibt es in verschiedenen Ausführungen (2 und 4 GB) und von verschiedenen Herstellern, welche denn genau, damit ich da mal einen genauen Preis habe...

Würde sich der schnellere i5 bemerkbar machen? 



> 3und was an sich noch besser wäre: die SSD wie gesagt sein lassen für den Anfang und dafür bei der CPU den Xeon 1230v3 oder 1231v3 nehmen, denn der ist wie ein core i7 und "zukunftsicherer" als ein core i5 - dazu dann halt ne R9 270X. Und ne SSD kannst du dann ja in ein paar Monaten mal anschaffen



Kann halt nicht abschätzen, ob ich in Zukunft überhaupt noch zocken werde, wer weiss, wie das nach dem Studium mal aussieht, und das Ganze teil nur noch als Office-Station irgendwo steht in zwei Jahren... klingt aber trotzdem gut der Xeon.


----------



## Herbboy (1. April 2015)

Also, beim Gehäuse kann es halt sein, dass es Dir VIELLEICHT zu laut ist, dann musst du halt extra noch 1-2 neue Lüfter bestellen und bist dann auch bei 40-50€. Aber du kannst es ruhig mal "riskieren"  

SSD: 128GB reichen dicke aus für Windows und alle normalen Programme - da gibt es aber manche Modelle, die eine extrem lahme Schreibgeschwindigkeit haben, zB die Crucial MX100. Aber es gibt auch welche, die da 300MB/S oder mehr haben, und das wäre dann völlig in Ordnung. So wichtig ist der Schreibspeed nicht, der große Vorteil bei ner SSD ist die Zugriffszeit beim Laden, die quasi Null beträgt.


CPU und Graka: also, wenn der PC lange halten soll, würde ich sagen, dass der Xeon sich durchaus lohnt. Aber es wäre auch nicht tragisch, wenn du dann doch nur den 4460 nimmst. Mit den Xeon hast du halt Vorteile, WENN ein Spiel/eine Anwendung von mehr als 4 Kernen profitiert. Als R9 270X würde die hier ein gutes Preis-Leistungsverhältnis bieten: PowerColor Radeon R9 270X PCS+, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (AXR9 270X 2GBD5-PPDHE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  die ist leicht übertaktet und soll trotzdem nicht laut sein. Hier im Test Geräuschentwicklung und Lüfterdrehzahlen - AMD Radeon R9 270(X) im Test: Boardpartner-Karten im Endlos-Roundup mit Videos (Update)  ist sie zB in den Top3 bei Last. Und ohne Last sind moderne Karten eh flüsterleise.


----------



## sek800i (1. April 2015)

Ich glaub das riskier ich einfach mal mit dem Gehäuse...

Hab 'ne 128 GB SSD von Intenso gefunden (3812430 SSD), die scheint schnell zu sein (470 MB/s lesen bzw. 540 MB/s schreiben) und für ca. 53€ nicht so teuer. Die PowerColor Radeon R9 270X hört sich gut an. Beim Prozessor tendiere ich beim 4460 zu bleiben, auch wenn der Xeon sich durchaus interessant anhört. 

Demnach wäre es dann so:

Mainboard: ASRock H97 Pro4 80€
Gehäuse: Sharkoon VG4-W 40€
Netzteil: Be Quiet System Power 7 450W 60€
Kühler: EKL Ben Nevis 25€
Laufwerk: LG GH24NSB0 DVD 24x Brenner 15€
RAM: Crucial Ballistix Sport Arbeitsspeicher 2x4GB 65€

Grafik: PowerColor Radeon R9 270X 170€
CPU: i5 4460 4x3,2 GHz 183€ oder Xeon E3-1230 v2 4x3,3GHz 221€
Platte: Intenso 128 GB 3812430 SSD 53€ + 1-3 TB HDD 50-100€


----------



## Herbboy (1. April 2015)

Die Werte sind zwar immer nur die maximalen Werte, aber die Intenso ist - obwohl eher eine "Billigmarke"-  völlig in Ordnung.

Ansonsten passt auch alles.


----------



## sek800i (5. April 2015)

Bin gerade über ein Thema gestolpert, dass für mich auch nicht völlig interessant wäre: Mini ITX Systeme, also ein etwas kompakterer Pc. Jetzt hab ich natürlich gedacht, dass man da entweder zuviele Abstriche bei der Leistung machen muss oder ein Haufen Geld hinlegen muss. 

Gestolpert bin ich über diesen Thread und die dortigen Vorschläge für das System 5 in der Kategorie 750€:
Ein kleines Gehäuse mit passendem Netzteil und Kühler wird gepaart mit dem i5 4460, dem ASRock H97M Mainboard, den 2x4 GB Crucial Ballistix Sport RAM und einer Radeon R9 285 (bzw. in System 4, dessen Hardware auch kompatibel sein soll, wird auch "meine" R9 270X verwendet). 

Was haltet ihr grds. von kleineren PC Systemen und der obigen Konfiguration? Kann ich meine Wünsche also auch für ähnliches Geld in kompakt verwirklichen? Oder haltet ihr sowas nur das Wohnzimmer, aber nicht für das Spielen sinnvoll?


----------



## Herbboy (5. April 2015)

Du kannst problemlos auch ein sehr kleines Gehäuse für starke Hardware nehmen, selbst mini-ITX. Da sind lediglich die Mainboards etwas teurer als "gleichgute" normale Boards, und man muss beim Gehäusekauf halt schauen, wie lang eine Graka und wie hoch ein Kühler sein darf. Es gibt genug Gehäuse, wo ne Karte mit 28cm kein Problem wäre, und da wiederum gibt es genug Karten zur Auswahl - die haben dann halt meistens wiederum bei der CPU-Kühler-Höhe nicht sooo viel Platz, aber so 12cm ist da an sich immer drin, und da gibt es genug Auswahl.

Allgemein isses dann halt so, dass die Kühlung ETWAS schwerer wird - aber ein Problem ist das nicht, es kann halt nur schneller "laut" werden als in einem großen luftigen Gehäuse. 

In Deinem Fall: das Board passt NICHT, weil das Gehäuse eben Mini-ITX hat. µATX ist aber größer. Zudem ist die Gehäuseform "ungünstig": der Kühler könnte 17cm hoch sein, was sehr viel ist, aber Grafikkarte nur bis 22cm, was extrem wenig ist. Hier wäre ein anderes sehr kleines Gehäuse, wo es besser ist mit der Aufteilung: Cooler Master Elite 120 Advanced schwarz, Mini-ITX (RC-120A-KKN1)

Als Board dann das hier ASRock H97M-ITX/ac (90-MXGTF0-A0UAYZ)

Und als Grafikkarte lieber eine GTX 960, wenn du um die 200-240€ ausgeben willst. DIe R9 285 ist nicht so dolle, zudem sind die meist länger. Und bei der GTX 960 ist wohl je nach dem, wo du kaufst, ganz nebenbei noch Witcher 3 mit dabei.


----------



## sek800i (5. April 2015)

Wir können auch gerne bei der R9 270X bleiben wenn die reinpasst, dass mit dern 285er war nur so aufgeschnappt. Das mit Witcher 3 überleg ich mir mal.

Das heißt ich hätte erstmal Mehrkosten von 10€ für das Mainboard, ansonsten bleib ich bei meinen alten Komponenten? Und dann dein Gehäuse dazu, ist ja recht billig sogar... oder das Cooler Master Elite 130, ist zwar insgesamt kleiner, aber mehr Platz für die Grafikkarte...


----------



## Herbboy (5. April 2015)

Das CM 130 wäre auch gut, aber als Kühler passen dann nur sehr flache rein. Und als Grafikkarte würde ich entweder ne R9 270X nehmen oder - WENN man mehr ausgeben will - direkt eine GTX 960 für 200-220€.


----------

